# Arthritis treatment



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Could anyone tell me please if they know of an good Arthritis treatment for dogs that can be bought 'over the counter'
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

there is no 'treatment' for arthritis i dont think.. it never really goes away but you can get medicine to help arthretus from the vet (someone correct me if im wrong with this) ..No decent ones will be in the shops... 
it may be dangerous to give certain dogs this medicine so your vets will want to give one thats particular to your dogs needs and explain the ammounts etc that you will need to give the dog..


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

there is natural remedys about that can ease the pain...ask debbie whos a member on this forum, she gave me some names of stuff...ive writen them down somewhere and there in my over loaded kitchen draw pmsl.


----------



## Tom J (Aug 23, 2008)

cod liver oil works for humans would this work on dogs?


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you all for replying. My Japanese Chin has a problem . When I had her at 14 weeks I noticed right away that she was limping slightly, had x-rays done and one front leg was slightly out of place at the shoulder. She was one of 5 puppies, which is quite a big litter for a Chin, so my vet. thought it could of happend due to lack of space in the womb or with Mum 'trampling' on her in the nest. Though she doesn't seem to have any obvious pain and can race about with the best of them , LOL, she cant really cope with long walks. A friend was telling me of someones cat that was very bad with athritis but is so much better ,but she cant remember what it was given, just thought one of you may have come across it.
My Chin is nearly 5 now and I thought it would help her. I think it is inevitable that she will get worse with age sadly.
Mary
x


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Dorwest herbs has a natural remedy.

I feed my dogs oily fish - sardines in oil, once a week and this helps my oldest


----------



## Tom J (Aug 23, 2008)

snowey said:


> Dorwest herbs has a natural remedy.
> 
> I feed my dogs oily fish - sardines in oil, once a week and this helps my oldest


thats the sort of thing i was thinking


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> Could anyone tell me please if they know of an good Arthritis treatment for dogs that can be bought 'over the counter'
> Mary
> x


have a looky on this site....maybe some things could help ur dog here 

Dorwest Herbs Ltd - Herbal Medicines and Dietary Supplements Since 1948


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Good quality glucosamine/chondroitin will help-Synoquin is really good stuff. Unfortunately arthritis will generally get to the stage where painkillers are also needed, but for now this would help to keep the cartilage healthy.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Lots of help here , many thanks.
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Some good advice already but you could also try a magnetic collar - some people swear by them, some people think it's a load of rubbish!


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

I give my 12 year old dog shark cartiledge sprinkled over the top of her food. A homeopathic vet in Oz suggested it for a friend of mine who had an old dog back then. You can buy it in pill form and just crush it up. I think Kira seems more stiff on the evenings I forget to add it, but other than that I have no concrete evidence that it actually works... l


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

Apple Cider Vinegar - the raw unpasteurised kind. It breaks down the calcium deposits on the joints. You start with a teeny weeny bit in their water or food and gradually build the amount up. ACV is great for a lot of stuff


----------



## Rayseffo (Aug 23, 2008)

You know i met this guy at the park who owns an 12yr old boxer,hes paying for the his dog to have acupuncture! 
He swears by it !


----------



## jomax (Aug 13, 2008)

Try giving him a Pedigree Joint Care stick every day, they come in three different sizes according to the weight of your dog and they contain glucosamine and chondroitin and Omega E, they help ease joint stiffness, they really are good i have been giving them to Erik since they first came out, I can honestly say, that they are really good.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

just about asked the same question! my boy is on metacam from the vets my horse was on cortaflex which you can get from the pet shop for dogs but my old vet told me just to get msm and glucosamine (as full of ash) we used a horse one from a company called gold lable it was a really big tub for £20 and lasted over a month for a 500kg horses it can be fed to dogs but you need to work out the doseage with your dog weight should think it will last nearly a year! also magnets (biflow collars) and swimming is good lots of places/kennels do it now  hope that helps.


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

Rayseffo said:


> You know i met this guy at the park who owns an 12yr old boxer,hes paying for the his dog to have acupuncture!
> He swears by it !


Yes, the homeopathic vet in Oz I mentioned above (he was a regular vet as well, he just also promoted alternative remedies as an option) treated my friends dog for epilepsy with acupuncture. It really held it at bay for about 4 or 5 years and they were able not to put him on the mainstream medicine (which is quite heavy duty, I'm told) until the last couple of years of his 16 year life. The vet was writing a paper on the treatment of epilepsy and so Gus was treated at no charge He got temp earrings in for the first three months and he didn't have a single fit in that time, so they agreed to go with the permanent ones. As I say, it appeared to be extremely effective, I'd definitely encourage people to at least explore that option. Don't know many vets qualified in dog acupuncture in Glasgow though!

But we were talking about arthritis not epilepsy, sorry to go off topic  Of course, acupuncture can be used for a wide range of ailments...


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have had it on me and its brill or i'm just sick? it really works you can feel it happening.
The only thing i know about it is that jenp is right and it has to be a vet, as they are the only ones allowed to put needles in animals well legaly and cannot see many vets training on to do that aswell could try acupressure (spelt something like that) you can do massage using the same pressure points and there a few books out for pet owners but bet you could find someone who has trained in that would as your vet if they know anyone


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

I get good feedback from people using Enzymes, for all sorts of doggie ailments, including arthritis.

NZYMES.COM: The Importance of Enzymes: LEL - Low Enzyme Levels

Arthritis in Dogs and Cats


----------

